# nouveau - working suspend?

## corey_s

I seem to have got things mostly working with xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.16_pre20100510 and gentoo-sources-2.6.34  -- except for suspend-to-ram... which hangs w/ a blank screen when I power up from the suspended state.

I've got nouveau.modeset=1  in my grub.conf ...

Any suggestions off the bat?  Anyone here got nouveau working w/ suspend-to-ram?

----------

## chithanh

There have been fixes to the suspend code in the current nouveau kernel after 2.6.34 release. You may want to try x11-base/nouveau-drm-99999999 from the x11 overlay. I am planning to add a new snapshot to portage soon.

----------

## corey_s

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> There have been fixes to the suspend code in the current nouveau kernel after 2.6.34 release. You may want to try x11-base/nouveau-drm-99999999 from the x11 overlay. I am planning to add a new snapshot to portage soon.

 

Excellent - thanks, I'll try that (nouveau-drm-99999999) tonight or tomorrow - and will post results back to this thread.

I was having a tough time deciphering whether the problem was due to misconfiguration on my part (kernel or grub options), or whether it was indeed the driver itself.

Cheers

----------

## corey_s

Ok, well I tried x11-base/nouveau-drm-99999999 from x11 overlay... and no go: system still hangs on resume from suspend/sleep...

Any suggestions that could help me determine what may be causing the issue?  I'm still not certain whether it's the actual drm or nouveau driver, rather than, say, a lacking or conflicting kernel config option, etc.

Thanks!

----------

## mithion

I'm gonna go ahead and bump this as I have the same problem using nouveau.

----------

## chithanh

There is not much you can do about suspend/resume problems, other than running the latest kernel code. See if kernel 2.6.37-rc3 still has the problem.

----------

## baaann

try CTRL+ALT+F1 followed by CTRL+ALT+F7

brings up a screen lock password dialog for me and resumes ok

----------

## mithion

 *baaann wrote:*   

> try CTRL+ALT+F1 followed by CTRL+ALT+F7
> 
> brings up a screen lock password dialog for me and resumes ok

 

This didn't work for me. I'm pretty sure this a driver problem which causes nouveau to "forget" to push the graphics to the external monitor when resuming.

----------

## mithion

I just went ahead and tested suspend/resume without the external monitor simply using the laptop's own monitor. It worked just fine. So the problem is the external monitor. I'm thinking X isn't nimble/agile enough yet to handle external monitors gracefully, at least with nouveau. But at least it works with the native monitor which is nice.

----------

## lost+found

I enabled a BIOS option to get past the black screen. It's called "Repost video after suspend". I guess this is because the shared memory of the video card is in a reserved part of RAM. My box has 4GB memory, but the kernel uses only 3200MB of it. Rest is reserved by the BIOS.

----------

